
45% of Black and Latino small business owners anticipate closing within 6 months - noad
https://www.politico.com/newsletters/politico-nightly-coronavirus-special-edition/2020/05/19/the-lasting-damage-to-black-and-latino-communities-489269
======
pmdulaney
Well, how about businesses owned by East Asian, Israeli, and Iranian
immigrants?

~~~
Mikeb85
How about small businesses owned by anyone?

Lots of estimates are circulating that 50% of all independent restaurants will
close. No matter who owns them.

~~~
MyHypatia
If hamburger restaurants are more likely to close than sandwich restaurants,
that's interesting and useful information. If restaurants owned by
asian/black/brown/white are more likely to close than the average that is
useful information as well, and can tell us about different people's access to
capital. Including data on race provides more information on which businesses
are closing. If race is a statistically significant variable in which
businesses are closing, why willfully ignore that variable?

~~~
Mikeb85
If you read the article you'd see that it was a _survey_ of only black and
Latino business owners with no stats on businesses that actually closed down
and no comparisons to other ethnicities (white, south and east Asian, etc...).

------
mensetmanusman
Large corporations trying to make supplies to fight the virus are being slowed
down by the collapse of the economy and the supply chain.

Turns out you need the economy to fight the virus.

------
raincom
Commercial rents will kill off many small businesses.

------
throwawaysea
Isn't there lasting damage to all businesses that aren't big corporations (who
can better weather the storm, navigate stimulus help, etc.)? Why would the
impact be any different for different races? It seems odd to run a headline
like this.

~~~
noad
You can actually read the article instead of just scratching your head, it
goes through the numbers on how they are not being approved for assistance
loans at nearly the same rates as white-owned small businesses.

~~~
Mikeb85
> You can actually read the article instead of just scratching your head, it
> goes through the numbers on how they are not being approved for assistance
> loans at nearly the same rates as white-owned small businesses.

It doesn't (it actually doesn't provide any stats on white-owned business nor
even survey results). It merely implies it based on results from a survey of
black and Latino business owners.

~~~
noad
Ok I think you're just being obtuse for the sake of being obtuse for some
other mysterious reason, can't help you there.

